# Where to buy?



## rmonge00 (Jun 17, 2011)

Where is the best place to buy cattle?  I am looking for two Dexters and am not sure where I should get them.  I need cows that are good and reputable, but not too expensive.  I don't care about breeding papers.  I know nothing about cows, so will not really know what to look for when checking them out.  Where is the best place?  Craigslist?  State fair?  Classifieds?  Where???

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## herfrds (Jun 18, 2011)

Go online and do a breeder search. Stay away from sale barns, you know they are there for a reason.
Also go to the breeds web site and do a search there too.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 18, 2011)

.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 18, 2011)

Good stock is from places that have time and money, "good reputations" so they don't sell junk.  You seldom get "reputable" animals, ones that develop like the breed photos, have good minds, when you buy cheap from the backyard breeders.

As mentioned, look up the American Dexter Association, find some local breeders to buy from.  They WANT to help you find good animals, ENJOY owning Dexters, have been personally helpful when I call to ask them questions.

Your money is better invested in quality purchases, not quantity of cattle.  Good bloodline cows produce good calves, when you breed to quality bulls.  Dependable results in growth patterns, calving ease, breeding ease.  Papers are what tracks that quality for you, to allow you to know the history behind each animal.

You might want to "study up" a bit more on Dexters, cattle in general, before purchasing.  Body styles, legs under a cow or steer, can work for or against you as the animal reaches finished sizes.  There are REASONS that folks with cattle brag up their quality animals with good udders, being good mothers, fast finish calves.  They breed for those qualities, not cows they bought cheap with no records behind them.


----------



## FarmerMack (Jun 24, 2011)

An old farmer here in kentucky mumbled something about "find yer self a farmer with healthy cows that is selling baby cows" the man found me a deal on a 5 yr old Tennessee Walker Mare, trail broke, wagon broke.. they now call me the Yankee horse trader since i paid so little. I told em thats "damn Yankee" lol


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I would also say that if the person you are thinking about buying from seems to scrutinize you as much as you are scrutinizing them...they are a quality seller.  They are concerned about what is going to happen to "thier" animal.  Enjoy them when you get them!


----------

